
Theranos Lab Found in Violation of Clinical Standards - pavornyoh
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/28/business/theranos-lab-found-in-violation-of-clinical-standards.html?ref=business
======
maxerickson
Active discussion of the letter here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10983747](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10983747)

Another article about it here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10983692](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10983692)

------
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10983747](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10983747),
which was posted earlier and has the larger discussion.

~~~
pavornyoh
Ok.. No problem :)

